# Pop-up prop help.



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey guys, Im not sure how to make some of my props "pop up"

Alien 1 video by Abunai1200 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid221.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid221.photobucket.com/albums/dd215/Abunai1200/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@dd215/Abunai1200/P1170402

As above, I want to use a prop just like that, with the pop up ability it uses.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

So, Im trying to figure out, What do I use to make props pop out like that? (links or videos would be great.) Also any pricing listed would be nice, thanks!!!


----------



## TSquared (Nov 4, 2007)

If you look to the right of the prop in the video, you will see a standard 4-bar linkage giving the prop the motion. Here's a link, but I would strongly recommend buying a real pneumatic cylinder off Ebay in lieu of building a PVC one.

http://vilethings.com/simple_pop_up_introduction.htm

Here's another, again buy a cylinder instead of making one:

http://www.phantasmechanics.com/jumper.html

Search the web for "Halloween prop pop up" or "Halloween prop 4 bar" and you will find plenty of references.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Pop-up prop help*

Hey, Crossblades,

I'm the guy who made the prop that you linked to as an example.

I borrowed a lot of ideas from the web, and from this site to figure out how to make it. I used a screen door closer for the pneumatic device. Do a web search for "screen door closer halloween prop" to find several pages on how to do this.

I got the basic mechanics for the four bar actuator from this link on this site...

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=8471

He has a lot of good pictures of the mechanism. I had to guess at the sizes of each individual piece of wood. I came up with 3 feet for the rear board and the two arms, and 2 feet for the front board with the PVC atached to it.

In addition, you're gonna need an air compressor and appropriate fittings and hoses, and a solenoid valve.

Here is my approximate price list:

Air compressor: $100 (purchased used and bought repair parts)
Air compressor accessories (fittings): $25

If you already have the above, here are the prices for the mechanism:

Wood (1X3 slats, 11 feet total): $3
Bolts, washers, and locking nuts: $7
Screen door closer: $10
Solenoid valve (from a used parts store): $6
Wall Wart transformer (to power the 24v dc solenoid): $5 (used)

You can pop up several different types of props, but for the Alien, I used:

Styrofoam (for the head): $20
PVC pipe (for the frame and arms): $3
"Great Stuff" foam crack filler (for the body/arms/hands): $5
Bar/Table top epoxy: $15

I got the ideas for the Alien construction from this site:

http://www.terrorsyndicate.com/alienpage.htm

Good luck.


----------

